# 461 and 641 Tritype on Anxiety



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

I recently read a new article on a Katherine Fauvre's website that was sent on her newsletter (couldn't find in on the website, sorry) about the 461 and 641 tritype combinations and one snippet caught my attention : 



> The 641 is identified with high standards as well, standards that will be appreciated and will keep them safe from criticism. They are the particular, creative, dutiful and feisty 6. They try very hard to do what they feel they should but rebel against too many restrictions as they already have so many rules that they have created for themselves. They fear they will make a mistake and upset someone and/or be blamed for something they feel that they did not do. They do not want to be in trouble with anyone as it causes great stress to the 641 and the potential of being abandoned and left alone causes fear and panic. *They run the highest level of anxiety of the 81 combinations of the 27 Tritypes.*


Upon reading that last bold sentence, I was wondering if any combinations of the 146 tritype (146, 164, 416, 461, 614 and 641) can experience very high moments of anxiety and when?

That would help me understand this tritype more cause I don't atm.


----------



## justhannahsis (Jan 3, 2017)

I have taken some tests and have gotten 461, so I think I can speak on this. 

My experience of anxiety is usually around performance and being correct, not being wrong, but I don't know if that has anything to do with the tritype or if it's just me as a person. I wouldn't say I experience very high amounts of anxiety though, I only experience that level of anxiety if I have to do a public discourse/teaching publicly. Whenever it's something that's serious that I have to do in front of others I can get quite anxious because I'm afraid of being judged and not doing things right.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been wondering if I'm a 641 or a 649. (I think I'm a 641 but most people type me as a 9 fix, not sure if I just don't understand 9 well enough or if I'm really a 1.) I'll just post my take anyway.

I'm one of the most anxious people I know, I am constantly on edge but I don't always show it. Anxiety is actually sort of a baseline mood for me. There's always a chance of something that can go wrong, and I don't want that to happen, so I try to prevent it as much as possible. Unpleasant possibilities linger in my mind, even if I want to forget about them.

Even though I'm always at least a bit anxious, I'm not always at high levels of anxiety. What triggers a high level of anxiety in me is frustration that things are not going the way I want them to go, or really sudden negative change. I'm also made anxious by events that I'm anticipating to be bad, if the events are important to me, like performance anxiety.


----------



## Glad (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm 164. My sis constantly says im overthinking and worry too much. I also think I'm a pretty anxious person. I worry about things when they haven happen, expecting to happen. When I'm anxious, I can be moody and turn annoyed and frustrated. Then I can act more judgy and fierce.


----------

